# F U M A R E -- Avo Signature smoker-poker tournament



## vudu9 (Mar 7, 2005)

Come down to *F U M A R E* on *Thursday, June 22nd from 1-6pm* for the Avo Signature smoker poker tournament. A buy-in of 3 Avo signatures cigars will get you tournament chips and a chance to win a box of Avo Signatures. Event participation is limited to 27 players. Three rounds will be held and the top 3 chip leaders of each round will advance to the final table for a chance to win the grand prize. Call 775-825-1121 or, stop by after June 1st. to sign up for this very unique event


----------

